# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Рубиновая Сфера 2019

## Илл

Друзья!
На протяжении многих лет "Рубиновая сфера" объединяла лучших миниатюристов, но в этом году настал момент, когда мы расширяем границы и помимо авторов миниатюр, фигурок, диорам и виньеток, приглашаем к участию моделистов с военной и гражданской техникой а также авиацией!

Вас ждут интересные демонстрации, увлекательные мастер-классы* и ярмарка товаров для хобби. 
Среди зарегистрированных участников конкурса будет проведена традиционная лотерея.

В организации авиационной и бронетанковой части выставки-конкурса задействованы люди с большим опытом проведения аналогичных мероприятий.

В судейскую коллегию по "техническим" классам конкурса приглашены известные российские моделисты. 

Подробные условия участия и категории конкурса размещены у нас на сайте и в группах в социальных сетях.
https://www.rubysphere.ru/
https://vk.com/rubysphere
https://www.facebook.com/rubysphereru/

Он-лайн регистрация участников начнется 1 ноября.

Ждем вас 30 ноября и 1 декабря! Москва, КВЦ "Сокольники", павильон 7а (1-й этаж).

*- полный список демонстраций и мастер-классов и условия участия в нашей группе Вконтакте.

----------

